# Lockfutter für Karpfen



## Megarun (15. Dezember 2000)

Hi, Donaufischer...
...wenn sich keiner Traut? Soll ich...
...Also meine Meinung; den Karpfen kann mit allem möglichen Futter "anlocken" sei es Wein (Trester), oder Biertrester! Würmer, Maden, oder "watt, weiß ich".(einfach ALLES)  Das ist doch nur "zweitrangig" FANGEN!! muß man "Ihn"!!
Also:
www: Versuch`s mit "Harten" Ködern.de
         Megarun------------------
...immer Untermaß...[1 Mal bearbeitet. Als letztes von Megarun am 15-12-2000 um 14:40.]


----------



## Donaufischer (16. Dezember 2000)

Hallo Karpfen-Angler...
Ich hätt gern von Euch erfahren,
ob jemand schon mal was über BIERTREBERN in Zusammenhang mit Karpfenköder gehört hat ?Gruße an Euch
Donaufischer


----------



## Donaufischer (16. Dezember 2000)

@ Megarun; danke für Deine Antwort.
Nun vorerst geht es mir nicht um den Fang sondern um das möglichst effektive anlocken.
Beim Befischen von größeren Gewässern versuche ich an ausgewählter Stelle, meist mit Partikelfutter wegeartig sternförmig Karpfen an einen Platz zu leiten; nach 2 bis 3 Tagen beginne ich punktgenau am Platz zu füttern.
Dies bringt mir an diesen mir unbekannten Gewässern meist gute, manchmal sehr gute Fänge.
Nun zu den Biertrebern; die nach dem Keimen "mälzen" abgetrennten festen Rückstände der Getreidesorten anfallen und im allgemeinen als Tierfutter verwendet werden.
Sache ist, dass in Fachbüchern älterer Zeit und neuer Auflagen (Paul Parey; Ewald Haas u.andere) berichtet wird, dass diese Biertrebern "eines der größten Delikatessen für Karpfen und als Löckmittel zum Anfüttern über weitere Strecken hin bestens geeignet sind und auch als solche eingesetzt werden; jedoch einen geringen Nährwert besitzen"
Diese Erkenntnisse müßten sich doch umsetzen lassen!?
Einziger Nachteil dieser Biertrebern, alsbald einsetzende Gärung.Gruß an die Karpfengemeinde
DONAUFISCHER
[1 Mal bearbeitet. Als letztes von Donaufischer am 16-12-2000 um 01:04.]


----------



## Megarun (16. Dezember 2000)

Hallo, Donaufischer...
...sagte ja, Karpfen kann mann mit vielen Ködern "Anlocken, Anfüttern", natürlich auch mit "TREBER"! Nur, die Sache hat einen Haken: Wie sieht`s mit Brassen*, Blei, (Klodeckel) in Deinem Gewässer aus? Wenn die in Massen auftreten, ist nix mit "Treber" für Karpfen.
Aus diesem Grund haben es die "Tommi`s" ja mit "Harten" Ködern versucht: Und mit Erfolg.
*) zu den Brassen! Oft nicht "Gerne" am Haken gesehen. Aber diese Fischart hat in meinen Augen mehr "Berechtigung" in unsern Gewässern als der Karpfen! Warum? Weil der Brassen eben eine "Heimischer" Fisch ist. Der Karpfen NICHT!  MfG & Peti (auf Karpfen), Megarun 

------------------
...immer Untermaß...


----------



## Donaufischer (17. Dezember 2000)

Hi Megarun&acute;
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Stimmt natürlich was Du sagst; ist OK
Dennoch entstehen beim Mälzen Stoffe oder werden auch nur freigesetzt die für die Nasen der Flossenträger sehr attraktiv sind.
Möglicherweise sollte man Boilies in Bier kochen oder einen "Sweet Malzbier Attractor" entwickeln.





Gruß @megarun; @Karpfenangler
DONAUFISCHER[2 Mal bearbeitet. Als letztes von Donaufischer am 17-12-2000 um 09:42.]


----------



## Megarun (17. Dezember 2000)

hi, Donaufischer...
  quote:Möglicherweise sollte man Boilies in Bier kochen oder einen "Sweet Malzbier Attractor" entwickeln
...und dazu singen: Donau, so blau, so blau...Prost,
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Megarun------------------
...immer Untermaß...[1 Mal bearbeitet. Als letztes von Megarun am 17-12-2000 um 13:14.]


----------



## Donaufischer (17. Dezember 2000)

Hallo Megarun 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




vorzügliche Idee 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







werde beides testen; Deinen und meinen Vorschlag 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gruß aus der Wachau 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






DONAUFISCHER[2 Mal bearbeitet. Als letztes von Donaufischer am 17-12-2000 um 17:55.]


----------



## wolf (27. Januar 2001)

quote:Originaltext von Donaufischer:
 Hallo Karpfen-Angler...
Ich hätt gern von Euch erfahren,
ob jemand schon mal was über BIERTREBERN in Zusammenhang mit Karpfenköder gehört hat ?
 Hallo Donaufischerklingt interessant, aber was im Himmel sind bitte "Biertrebern"?? Dieses Wort hat bis her noch bis in den hohen Norden getraut... grüße wolf


----------



## Lynx (27. Januar 2001)

Servus Wolf,Donaufischer hats ja oben schon erklärt..
laut Duden " Treber sind Rückstände beim Keltern und Bierbrauen ".
Beim Bier sind´s Getreide, beim Wein Trauben.Hallo Donaufischer,ich kann mich erinnern das bei uns  auch schon mit Treber gefischt wurde.(Donau)
Kenn aber nicht das Ergebnis. Aber ein Vesuch damit Boilies zu machen ist es allemal.

------------------
  WO


----------



## Guest (27. Januar 2001)

Servus Wolf,Donaufischer hats ja oben schon erklärt..
laut Duden " Treber sind Rückstände beim Keltern und Bierbrauen ".
Beim Bier sind´s Getreide, beim Wein Trauben.Hallo Donaufischer,ich kann mich erinnern das bei uns  auch schon mit Treber gefischt wurde.(Donau)
Kenn aber nicht das Ergebnis. Aber ein Vesuch damit Boilies zu machen ist es allemal.

------------------
  WO


----------



## wolf (27. Januar 2001)

Bei den Inselaffen werden gerade mit viel Wind und Geld Fertig-Boilies mit Futtermitteln aus der  Whiskey-Destillierung eingeführt.
Fred J. Taylor erwähnt außerdem den Brauereiweizen für Schleien.
Bitte ausprobieren, klingt wirklich gut.


----------



## Donaufischer (31. Januar 2001)

also ihr macht mir wirklich freude!
nach so langer zeit........
biertrebern die bauern verfüttern&acute;s an schwein und kuh! (natürlich nur biobauern)
also ich werd heuer wenn es etwas wärmer ist, noch vor der schonzeit (01.-31.mai)
handgedrehte boilies herst. die im kern biertrebern enthalten.
also fertiges b. teilen, anschl. kugelkopffräser, füllung, verkleben. allerdings so, dass der duft ins wasser gelangt. man wird sehen ?!
weiters werd ich die biertrebern extrahieren und fertige boilies damit aufspritzen (also in den B. hinein) resp. in einem weiteren versuch fertige boilies in
diesen extract im glas einlegen.
wie schon gesagt ein paar versuche ist dies wert; habs auch megarun versprochen.
einziges wirkliches problem! biertrebern sind nur kurz haltbar; deshalb auch der extract!OK gruss Don


------------------
täglich drei Barben C&R
---   DONAUFISCHER  ---


----------



## Donaufischer (31. Januar 2001)

wohl gemerkt;
mit biertrebern kann man karpfen echt von einem ufer des teiches zum anderen locken.
teichwirte benutzen dieses zeug auch so.
biertrebern sind kein wirkliches futter für den K es hat praktisch keinen nährwert.mfg Don


----------



## hecht24 (31. Januar 2001)

bloss wo gibts die in norddeutschland zu kaufen

------------------
uwes dicke dinger
lol


----------



## Lynx (31. Januar 2001)

Biertrebern ist ein Abfallprodukt der Brauereien.
Die paar Kilo bekommst Du umsonst.
Mußt halt bitte, bitte machen. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




------------------
  WO


----------



## Guest (31. Januar 2001)

Biertrebern ist ein Abfallprodukt der Brauereien.
Die paar Kilo bekommst Du umsonst.
Mußt halt bitte, bitte machen. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




------------------
  WO


----------



## masch1 (31. Januar 2001)

Hallo DonaufischerBei uns ist der Karpfen frei, wenn die Gewässer offen (Eisfrei) mache ich garantiert
mehrere Versuche mit Treben. Das ist ein Super Tipp wenns klappt 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 were mich zu gegebener Zeit an dieser Stelle zu Erfolg oder Mißerfolg äusern

------------------
_-*-_und immer zug auf der leine_-*-_


----------



## Donaufischer (31. Januar 2001)

OK masch1!
du wirst sehen das klappt! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




mf gruss Don

------------------
täglich drei Barben C&R
---   DONAUFISCHER  ---


----------

